# new 5g nano tank



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Here is my couple week old 5g nano. It has a bad case of staghorn algae?? and I am going to try the excel solution. _Another thread, another time_...anyways, looking for suggestions. I am not sure I like the Elatine in the midground.

Daily ferts via liquidoser:
excel
tropica master grow
botanica iron

2x a week ferts:
phosphate via enema
nitrate via stump remover

30-40%water change once a week with RO/tap mix

lighting:
19w spiral compact and Gomer's custom designed reflector for that bulb 

plants:

Isoestes sp.
Anubias nana var. petite
Elatine orientalis
Ranunculus p. 
fish:
Apistogramma trifasciata (when I finally order them)(there is a little ceramic pot for them hidden behind the driftwood)


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

that looks pretty good so far, howbout you hand over some of that petite nana  I think something like dwarf sag would look good in the back, and maybe some java moss on the driftwood? either way great start!


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Is that Ranunculus sp. in the right foreground?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Fishfry, I like your tank... The wood is a very strong focal point, very nice.

I would add some more Anubias or Moss to the wood, close to the top.
_Do you have any plans on filling in the foreground?_


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

that is Ranunculus in the front right

I will try adding some moss to the very top of the wood, to soften it a little I am assuming?

No plans to fill in the foreground, it is a sandy beach. I need to fill in all the rest of the tank though.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

anyone else aquascape suggestions??


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

time for an update...

I decided to dump the Isoetes because it grew too slow, and was covered in algae. I also found that with the height of the tank and the filter return directly above it the quills would not grow straight. I now have _Hemianthus micranthemoides_ and the photo was taken after the first pruning. I hope to get it niceand bushy. I also added some a small group of Sundanio axelrodi "blue" and a pair of sparkling gouramis. The anubias has attached to the wood very well, but the weeping moss will not attach for some reason and I might need to try a different type of moss like Taiwan moss. Input is greatly welcome .


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I was just informed that weeping moss does not attach...I never knew that.


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

yep, I have tons of weeping moss in my 10 gallon shrimp tank. It does not attach to anything.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

WOW That's a beautiful nana tank you got there. I thought anubias was a low-light plant but you have almost 4wpg (if I'm not mistaken).


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

How beautiful! That's a magnificent piece of wood. I could almost picture a pair of small, orange or red killies (maybe Aphyosemion australe) or shrimp hanging out in that little "cave" at the base of the wood. 

I can tell you that Taiwan moss sticks like nothing else. I tried to remove all of it from a piece of African bogwood I had it growing on, but it's virtually impossible... It was even growing onto the GLASS! So I don't know if it would be a good choice or not because it'll require quite a bit of doing if you ever change your mind later. 

I think the HM looks a lot better. Good switch. BTW, are those bits of Monosolenium tenerum in the back, underneath where the sparkling gourami is swimming? 

Again, very beautiful 'scape! 

-Naomi


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for all the comments!! 

I am still debating about the moss...I am also thinking of adding another pair of fish for some more interest because even with the 7 fish in there now there is room for more. I was thinking about a pair of peacock Gudgeons, but killies are cool too. Something very small and colorful. I don't really know anything about killies and have never had them before. I would like a fish to add more interest to the lower portion of the tank since the sundanios spend all their time in the middle and top. 

Also, there is a little bit of Monosolenium tenerum in the back that came unnoticed on the HM I got from Magnus. I will remove it when the time comes, but for now it isn't hurting anybody.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

I really like this small tank and I have the feeling it will look much better with time. Couple months ago I got a good portion of Ranunculus papulentus and like you I planted in Amazonia, to my surprise the plants stay small for a good 2 months and them they turned in to palm trees! so keep an eye on it.
If I may; The rocks will look much better if they where covered with Java Moss. This not only will help you keep the amazonia from crumbling down to the open foreground, it will also help to "thin down" the driftwood.
Cheers.
Navarro


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

*Nice*

Nice tank, dude. I love that wood and you gave me an idea for my future cube.
You know what i would like to see in front of that wood: some cryptocoryne or watersprite to make a contrast with that wood.

IMO you should come here to help me with the aquascape.


----------

